# Shrimp Trap



## Zeus. (11 Jan 2021)

Hi all,

With moving house soon I thought I would start getting the many RCS out of my 500L tank. So got old bubble bath bottle, after a many rinses, drill hole in lid bit of old slate to hold the bottom of tank, couple of large algae wafers/pellets and left it 24hrs






worked quite well, quite few more will be needed me thinks.


----------



## Paul27 (11 Jan 2021)

Zeus. said:


> Hi all,
> 
> With moving house soon I thought I would start getting the many RCS out of my 500L tank. So got old bubble bath bottle, after a many rinses, drill hole in lid bit of old slate to hold the bottom of tank and left it 24hrs
> 
> ...


Bet there is an army of them in there. 😂


----------



## Zeus. (15 Jan 2021)

Just an update, don't use large pieces of media/rock/slate to weigh the bottle down, I lost a few RCS in getting them out of bottle 😭, going to revise my media to sand or gravel


----------



## SRP3006 (15 Jan 2021)

You can use a large (2l) drinks bottle, cut in half and pop the top in the bottom inverted if that makes sense. Cut the lid off the bottle about 2 inches down the neck should be OK. Don't need anything to weight it down then either, plus with the larger hole you'll catch Amanos too.


----------



## Karmicnull (15 Jan 2021)

SRP3006 said:


> You can use a large (2l) drinks bottle, cut in half and pop the top in the bottom inverted if that makes sense. Cut the lid off the bottle about 2 inches down the neck should be OK. Don't need anything to weight it down then either, plus with the larger hole you'll catch Amanos too


Like this (500ml coke bottle, but the same idea):


----------



## Zeus. (15 Jan 2021)

Not after Amanos yet, as RCS going in open top tank.


----------



## Wookii (15 Jan 2021)

Zeus. said:


> Just an update, don't use large pieces of media/rock/slate to weigh the bottle down, I lost a few RCS in getting them out of bottle 😭, going to revise my media to sand or gravel



Strap the rock/weight to the outside of the bottle?


----------



## DTM61 (15 Jan 2021)

Wookii said:


> Strap the rock/weight to the outside of the bottle?


Not sure why I didn't think of that 😂


----------



## SRP3006 (15 Jan 2021)

Karmicnull said:


> Like this (500ml coke bottle, but the same idea):
> View attachment 160737View attachment 160736


Yea exactly that. They swim in but can't seem to find their way out again.


----------

